# αβρόχοις ποσί = (κυριολ. dry-shod; without wetting the feet) (μτφ.) effortlessly, painlessly



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Όταν ακούω το «αβρόχοις ποσί», σκέφτομαι τους Ισραηλίτες να περνάνε από τη μια μεριά της Ερυθράς Θάλασσας στην άλλη χωρίς να βρέξουν τα ποδάρια τους μετά από εκείνο το μαγικό που έκανε ο Μωυσής και τους άνοιξε στεγνό διάδρομο. Και έχω δίκιο. Διάφοροι εκκλησιαστικοί συγγραφείς χρησιμοποίησαν την έκφραση για να αναφερθούν στη βιβλική αφήγηση και σήμερα μας έμεινε η μεταφορική σημασία της: *άκοπα, χωρίς προσπάθεια*. Αντιστοίχως στα αγγλικά, εκτός από τα κυριολεκτικά *dry-shod, without wetting the feet* έχουμε τα μεταφορικά *effortlessly, painlessly*. Παραδείγματα στο ΛΝΕΓ: _πήρε το πτυχίο του αβρόχοις ποσί | οι υψηλοί στόχοι δεν επιτυγχάνονται αβρόχοις ποσί_ (δηλ. no pain no gain).

Παρατηρώ ότι γίνεται και κάποια επέκταση της σημασίας σε «*χωρίς συνέπειες*», αλλά χρήση σαν κι αυτή που κάνουν οι αστυνομικοί στην ανακοίνωσή τους, «Ο εμπαιγμός δεν θα περάσει αβρόχοις ποσί», είναι λίγο περίεργη. Ιδίως όταν προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τον εμπαιγμό να διασχίζει την Ερυθρά.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 3, 2012)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει και το αντίθετο που σημαίνει περίπου το ίδιο: Ακονιτί -χωρίς να σκονιστείς (από την πάλη). 
Και, ω του θαύματος!, γουγλίζεται και στα αγγλικά, μολονότι οι γνώμες ποικίλουν όπως βλέπουμε εδώ κι εδώ...  χμμμ κι εδώ

Ακονιτί= no duster. Καλό! Αν και έχω συνηθίσει περισσότερο το hands down

Πάντως ο εμπαιγμός αν δυσκολεύεται να περάσει την Ερυθρά (και την ιλαρά μη σου πω...) φαντάσου τι ζόρι έχει να τραβήξει στην αρένα ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Παρατηρώ ότι γίνεται και κάποια επέκταση της σημασίας σε «*χωρίς συνέπειες*»,


Επέκταση είναι αυτό; Εγώ μόνον έτσι το χρησιμοποιώ. Μου φαίνεται λογικό, μάλιστα, γιατί το να βρέξεις τα πόδια δεν είναι κάποια προσπάθεια ή κόπος που απέφυγες, αλλά μια συνέπεια της διάβασης του υδάτινου περάσματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Στο νήμα με τα ποδάρια, είχα κουβαλήσει από την ελληνική βίκη (με όλες τις ενστάσεις, γιατί δεν την είχα ξανακούσει) τη φράση: _Αν δεν βρέξεις πόδι δεν τρως μπαρμπούνι_. Μου φαίνεται σαν συνδετικός κρίκος ανάμεσα σε _[οτιδήποτε] δεν γίνεται αβρόχοις ποσί_ και τη γνωστή παροιμία _Αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο, δεν τρως ψάρι_, που δείχνει ακριβώς τον απαραίτητο κόπο.


----------



## cougr (Sep 3, 2012)

Μεταφορικά, το «αβρόχοις ποσί» θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί και ως "without (breaking) a sweat".


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επέκταση είναι αυτό; Εγώ μόνον έτσι το χρησιμοποιώ. Μου φαίνεται λογικό, μάλιστα, γιατί το να βρέξεις τα πόδια δεν είναι κάποια προσπάθεια ή κόπος που απέφυγες, αλλά μια συνέπεια της διάβασης του υδάτινου περάσματος.



Είναι διαφορετική σημασία από τη βασική. Στη βασική πετυχαίνεις κάτι θετικό χωρίς να κοπιάσεις. Στην επέκταση πετυχαίνεις κάτι αρνητικό χωρίς να υποστείς τις συνέπειες, κάτι σαν το «with impunity». Έχω ένα αριστουργηματικό εύρημα:
«Το χαζοχαρούμενο κλίμα δεν παρέλειψαν να ακολουθήσουν φυλλάδες και sites, παπαγαλίζοντας αβρόχοις ποσί ό,τι διαρρέουν τα γραφεία δημοσίων σχέσεων της ψευδοκυβερνώσας μνημονιακής μαφίας».

Αυτή τη σημασία ίσως υπονοούν και οι αστυνομικοί με το ότι «Ο εμπαιγμός δεν θα περάσει αβρόχοις ποσί», αν και έχω την υποψία ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κι άλλη παρεξήγηση. Βλέπω στο τ. να δίνουν σαν απόδοση για το γαλλικό «sans coup férir» τα «αμαχητί, αβρόχοις ποσί». Καλό το πρώτο αλλά το δεύτερο από πού ως πού; Κάπου έχει μπερδευτεί η σημασία με το «χωρίς να ανοίξει ρουθούνι».


----------

